# Does enclosure size restrict/improve growth?



## LeopardTortLover (Mar 20, 2013)

So a simple question of:

Does a small enclosure restrict tortoise growth (particularly in bigger species such as leopard/sulcata ect.) and does a large enclosure allow the tortoise to grow bigger?

The reason I ask is I have a leopard tort in quite a small enclosure (for a leo anyway) who hasnt grown much since ive had her - she's had checks done at the vets and she's fine. She eats well and behaves normally. But I think she hasnt grown much because of the enclosure which is doubling in size next week.

Could I be right? What are your opinions on this? Do enclosures restrict growth?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 20, 2013)

In my opinion, habitat size has an awful lot to do with how a tortoise grows...not necessarily how big it grows, but how deformed it grows. I've taken in too many deformed little box turtles, desert tortoises and sulcatas not to realize that not being allowed to exercise in a restricted tank has as much to do with them growing right as humidity and diet.

Just one example: someone brought me an 10 year old desert tortoise that had lived in a 10 gallon aquarium its whole life. The tortoise had to stand on its back legs in order to turn around in the tank. It was one of the flattest, bumpiest desert tortoises I have ever seen. It was the right size for 10 years, but way deformed. The diet was a big contributor to its look, but the "no exercise" had a lot to do with it too.


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my, that's so sad! I believe you should give them as much room as you possibly can. I can't wait to expand my enclosure. I hate the thought of torts having no room when they roam for miles in the wild.


----------



## Tom (Mar 27, 2013)

In extreme cases like what Yvonne mentioned, yes I think enclosure size does matter. In most cases a lone leopard tortoise in an enclosure that is a little on the small side will still grow. I don't think it would grow faster in a larger enclosure all other things being equal.

Where enclosure size DOES matter is when you have more than one individual. Most tortoises, but leopards for sure, do not like crowding. A larger enclosure will make them feel less stress from crowding. Put nine juvenile leopards in a 4x8' indoor enclosure, and they might feel a little crowded. Put those same nine in 4000 square foot outdoor enclosure and they will feel a lot less crowded.

Do you have multiple tortoises or just one, in this enclosure? If its just one, I'd suspect early dehydration as a cause of not growing much. How was your baby started before you got it? Dry, rabbit pellet substrate, no water bowl, no humid hide, weekly soaks?


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Mar 27, 2013)

I just have one, but is out growing her box now so she is growing - just veeeeery slowly. I'm not as concerned as I first was as she seems healthy, just a slow grower. So I assumed enclosure size may be to blame, along with lack of sun (poor weather most days). I'm not sure how she was raised as I got her from a pet shop (dont worry, I know better now). But she was slightly pyramided but not enough to say she was kept completely dry. So I imagine she was kept at about 50% humidity... maybe. Probably no humid hide.

Will she stay a slow grower? Even with a bigger enclosure? I'm not bothered, so long as shes healthy and happy. Its just a bit of a puzzle as to why she's not a rapid grower.


----------



## WillTort2 (Mar 27, 2013)

Could less exercise from the smaller enclosure result in consuming less food; therefore less growth?


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Mar 27, 2013)

Quite possibly. Also, less excersize would equal less muscle mass, meaning a lighter tortoise...? Her plastron is definitely getting longer, but the weight gain is small. Im going to keep weighing her regularly when I expand the enclosure to see if I notice any difference - I'll keep updating this post every now and again, would be interesting to know what/if anything happens.


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 28, 2013)

emysemys said:


> In my opinion, habitat size has an awful lot to do with how a tortoise grows...not necessarily how big it grows, but how deformed it grows. I've taken in too many deformed little box turtles, desert tortoises and sulcatas not to realize that not being allowed to exercise in a restricted tank has as much to do with them growing right as humidity and diet.
> 
> Just one example: someone brought me an 10 year old desert tortoise that had lived in a 10 gallon aquarium its whole life. The tortoise had to stand on its back legs in order to turn around in the tank. It was one of the flattest, bumpiest desert tortoises I have ever seen. It was the right size for 10 years, but way deformed. The diet was a big contributor to its look, but the "no exercise" had a lot to do with it too.


I agree with Yvonne. I have seen similar cases of the above with tortoises and box turtles. Diet, heat, humidity, to some extent light conditions and other factors certainly all play a role in growth rate and appearance. But simply put, terrestrials need space.


----------

